# What kind of Vinyl paper to print large stickers



## yeszenia1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi, I'm trying to start my own printing business. I have a Canon 24" Imageprograf IPF610 Printer and a Summa 64U Cutter. I want to print large stickers to decorate walls. But I can't find the correct type of paper to make the stickers. I bough a glossy photo sticker paper and the ink doesn't dry. I know it has to be some kind of vinyl, but I'm not sure what is the correct term to buy the correct material to print the stickers. Can somebody recommend the name of a company that sells the correct type 24" sticker paper rolls for the kind of project I have?
I don't have any experience and I would really appreciate all the help I can get. Thank you very much.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The only printable wall sticker vinyl I know of has to be printed with solvent ink. I do cut and assembled wall graphic but this limits what I can do. Maybe someone here knows of something else but I haven't been able to find.


----------



## solm96 (Mar 9, 2012)

You need something with a inkjet coating. Check out Sihl


----------



## yeszenia1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you to both for your help. I will look up that info. 
Just to be sure: My printer uses dye ink with 2 black pigmentation ink. So what I understand is that I can use my printer and paper, but I need to use a different ink to print the vinyl stickers. is that it?


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Have you checked that your printer uses Eco-Sol or aqueous inks? We got caught out with this when we bought our used printer. We have an aqueous ink printer, and we found Omnijet to have the best range for aqueous inks.


----------



## yeszenia1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Actually I have no idea, I bought it used too. I have to find out that. Thank you.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

yeszenia1 said:


> Thank you to both for your help. I will look up that info.
> Just to be sure: My printer uses dye ink with 2 black pigmentation ink. So what I understand is that I can use my printer and paper, but I need to use a different ink to print the vinyl stickers. is that it?


I believe you are right the canon uses bothe dye and pigment ink. Since the canon head heats the ink in a few on the channels you would not be able to do any conversions. I look into your printer as the rip I own prints film for screen printing and I was hoping to use as a multi printer but wasn't possible.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

You gotta change inks to pigment, not sure if dye will work so well, that being said you can use:

Photo tex for wall vinyl

And there are a ton of waterbase vinyls out there, 3m, avery, magic, lex jet are a few to name that makes it.

Fellers sells a bunch and so does lexjet.

Here are ones from lexjet : 
Inkjet Printable Media | LexJet.com

I have used jexar from fellers, stay far away from that, complete junk, also keep far away from photo papers with adhesive, junk too.


----------

